

Ask HN: What I must read to be python savvy? - pibefision

I'm a ruby enthusiast, but I really need to learn python for a new job. What's the best material I can read/watch to quickly get the best of python + accesories frameworks (django, easy_install, etc). tks!
======
bayareaguy
I'd recommend reading the code in the Python standard library. If you're into
web stuff in addition to Django I'd say the web.py[1] and Trac[2] sources are
worth reading. If you're looking at a larger project, the Mercurial[3] sources
are good. Also sign up at Google App Engine[4] and build a few trivial
applications. You'll learn a lot.

1- <http://github.com/webpy/webpy/tree/master>

2- <http://trac.edgewall.org/browser/trunk/trac>

3- <http://mercurial.selenic.com/hg/hg/file>

4- <http://code.google.com/appengine/>

Oh if you're into Django check out <http://7days7apps.com> too.

------
inklesspen
<http://diveintopython.org/> is a great book, though it hasn't been updated
since Python 2.2. There's a revision currently being written for Python 3.0:
<http://diveintopython3.org/>

(I should note that since Python 3.0 made (necessary) backwards-incompatible
changes to syntax, most large libraries and frameworks, such as Django, do not
yet run on it.)

------
ojbyrne
I found working through the django tutorial to be a great start. You'll pick
up the language naturally along the way.

------
nailer
I'd start with a problem you could solve in something you know, and write it
in Python, researching as you go. I always find tutorials with non-practical
problems much less effective than actually implementing something myself.

------
pibefision
thanks!

